# Missing "I want to read this on Kindle"



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a new one for me - a book that's missing the "I want to read this on Kindle" link.










What's so special about this book, hmmm?

ETA - I'm just going through my "Not on Kindle" wishlist and there are several books like this today that had the link yesterday. I guess Amazon's having database problems.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, most of the books have lost this link. Not sure what is happening.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe they're getting ready to do a mass addition to the Kindle books??  It would be so nice to get thousands of new books at once instead of dribs and drabs.
We can hope anyway.
deb


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought maybe I wore the button out


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I was looking at the non-Kindleized Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis novels, wanted to do a bunch of clicking on the "I want to read this on the Kindle..." button, since I've only got one more Kindleized version to read before I have to start ordering paperbacks from Amazon.  Freaked out when I couldnt find the linky for it.  

I really hope the fact that the linky for requesting that they Kindleize the books is missing means they're about to add Kindle versions to their inventory.  I really like reading the Stargate novels while I'm walking on a treadmill. I'm going to have to find another series to read soon if I dont get more Kindle versions of the novels.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I was looking for it today too because I was adding books to my wishlists, and it wasn't there. I think it's back now.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

It's still missing on a lot of the books on my lists   It seems to be a problem for books that only have 1 format.  If a book is available in a couple of formats (HB, PB, audio, for example), then there is a Kindle link.  But if there's only one format, so that there's no "other formats" table, there's no Kindle link.  

Given that the "other formats" table was reformatted today, I'm hoping that this is all part of a website redesign.

/fingers crossed


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just noticed this week that some of the books I was interested in can't be clicked on any more to say you want to read it on Kindle. Has anyone else noticed this? Here's an example:

http://www.amazon.com/Finding-Oz-Frank-Discovered-American/dp/0547055102/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1DGAKU61ZK3JS&colid=3NIAC6VUO14OB

Marti


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We have another thread about this..... I will find it and merge them together.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks pidgeon.  I didn't see this thread until just now, although I thought that someone here must have noticed this feature missing on many Amazon books.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I noticed this last night, too.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope this is a glitch and being fixed or that they are going to add a massive amount of books to Kindle Versions I just had it happen to me with a book I wanted too...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I just wish they would notify you when a book you clicked on became available. I clicked on Watership Down months ago, and when I looked today it was Kindle-ized!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

akjak said:


> I just wish they would notify you when a book you clicked on became available. I clicked on Watership Down months ago, and when I looked today it was Kindle-ized!


You might want to try Mysteria. Just add the non-Kindle books you want into a _public_ Amazon wishlist, and Mysteria will email you when the book is available as a Kindle book. It generally takes a day or so after the book is Kindle-ized.

http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/cgi-bin/mysteria.cgi


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

What has happened to these links on Amazon? Some books have them--others don't. Anyone got the skinny on that?

Example - 
NO LINK - The First Mother's Fire (Soulstealer War)
LINK - The Dragonbone Chair (Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn, Book 1)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You might want to try Mysteria. Just add the non-Kindle books you want into a _public_ Amazon wishlist, and Mysteria will email you when the book is available as a Kindle book. It generally takes a day or so after the book is Kindle-ized.
> 
> http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/cgi-bin/mysteria.cgi


Do we actually know whether Mysteria is still able to search the amazon database since amazon began tinkering with it (the database)? For the last several weeks even amazon itself, for example, has been unable to to search its own database and pull up kindle 'recommendations.' Whenever I click on the 'recommended for your kindle' button on the kindle store home page I get the 'unable to provide any recommendations at this time' message (before the tinkering started I always received hundreds and hundreds of recommendations). Has Mysteria actually notified anyone recently (within the last few weeks) about a book being now available for kindle? I think it may be possible that searches through the kindle database are.....well, no longer possible. It may be necessary now to go back to periodically checking ourselves on titles we are hoping will show up in a kindle version.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My last email from Mysteria was on 9/27, so I'm voting yes, they can still search Amazon.  Interesting though.  I thought my recommendations were just blank, not broken.  I also keep two Wish Lists- one DTBs and one Kindle versions.  Unfortunately for me, my DTB list goes all the way thru June of next year.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I just had a thought.  I have written to many authors/publishers on getting a Kindle copy of a book and have been told, more than once and by different folks, that Amazon has control over when the Kindle copy will be available.  I wonder if the Kindle request link is removed for books that are already planned by Amazon?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I still don't know what this means.  I think it's either a glitch on the website, that they're not taking requests for kindle edition and have been told by the publisher that it won't be available for ebook reading, or that it's in the process of coming out for kindle edition.

If anyone finds out what the real story is, please let us know.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Do we actually know whether Mysteria is still able to search the amazon database since amazon began tinkering with it (the database)?


I don't think there is any way to be certain.... However, I did get an email from them yesterday....

I used to check my list of "not-kindled" books weekly, but now that I am swimming in low-priced and free e-books, I rarely even look at the list, except to remove books that Mysteria comes across.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I emailed customer service about it and got a very standard but long reply.  They didn't say why some of the book pages don't have the option to click that I want to read on kindle.  They just gave me a link and said to request there.  It was another place to send an email to customer service.  They also stated reasons why some books are not available on kindle, but that was not what my question was about.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Lately I have been noticing some books don't have a link to tell the publisher you want to read it on Kindle. For instance
http://www.amazon.com/Shadowlight-Novel-Kyndred-Lynn-Viehl/dp/0451412788/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255025774&sr=8-1

Does anyone know why?


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I've also noticed this on a book i have wanted.  I wonder if it means we have no chance of getting it in Kindle format.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I choose to believe it's because those books have "enough" clicks, and will be coming soon


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

modkindle said:


> Lately I have been noticing some books don't have a link to tell the publisher you want to read it on Kindle. For instance
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadowlight-Novel-Kyndred-Lynn-Viehl/dp/0451412788/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255025774&sr=8-1
> 
> Does anyone know why?


That book has the request link


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Some of the books I want for Kindle still don't have that option. For example:

http://www.amazon.com/JFK-Unspeakable-Why-Died-Matters/dp/1570757550/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3G0OX7888DRNC&colid=3NIAC6VUO14OB

Marti


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

Wondering if anyone had found out why some books do not have the "I want to read this on Kindle" link....I've found it really frustrating...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

lorraineya said:


> Wondering if anyone had found out why some books do not have the "I want to read this on Kindle" link....I've found it really frustrating...


Amazon seems to have updated their databases to better show the different formats of each title. The titles that don't have the link all appear to be ones that only have a single format, be it hardcover, paperback, etc. It really does seem to be a glitch that has not yet been addressed,


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

The link seems to be back, at least on all the books I've been tracking.

It certainly took a while.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> The link seems to be back, at least on all the books I've been tracking.


I noticed that this morning (when I usually go through my list of "I-want-this-on-Kindle" clicks, and just tried a couple titles I hadn't clicked for a week or more because they didn't have the link anymore. And...much to my surprise and happiness, the link was back.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I noticed that this morning (when I usually go through my list of "I-want-this-on-Kindle" clicks, and just tried a couple titles I hadn't clicked for a week or more because they didn't have the link anymore. And...much to my surprise and happiness, the link was back.


Hmmm - nothing that I looked at this morning had the "click for Kindle version" link.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, *pooh*, it looks like they're messing with the page format - again!

At least all the bookmarked links that I had saved still work


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

No book displays it for me now, I have to create the URL manually, if there's any point at all.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I've mistakenly looked through the non-kindle version of books on amazon, and a few very interesting titles werent' on kindle upon follow through  

Hoping for some more additions.


----------

